# Synchronisation compte Hotmail via MAIL pour mac



## devilking62 (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

INTRODUCTION:
Tout d'abord, je suis désolé d'avance; je sais que le sujet est multi traité depuis de nombreuses années, et cela aussi bien sur macgen que sur d'autres forums.
Néanmoins après une recherche avancée ici même, une recherche google, et au total une matinée de perdue avec aucune réponse valable, je me résigne à vous poser mes questions en direct.

Sur mon iPhone et mon iPad, quand je consulte un mail sur l'un, il est immédiatement marqué comme lu sur l'autre. Pareillement, quand je le supprime sur l'un, il se supprime automatiquement sur l'autre. Bref, il y a une synchronisation entre les 2 appareils. Et cette synchronisation va plus loin car quand je supprime un mail depuis le site Hotmail, il est immédiatement supprimé sur l'ipad et iphone.


PROBLEME:
Quand j'utilise l'application Mail pour mon Macbook Air sous Lion 10.7.3, les messages consultés depuis mon iphone ou ipad apparaissent non lus sur mon Mac. Quand je supprime un mail depuis mail sur mac, il ne se supprime pas sur mon iPhone ou mon ipad, et vis versa. Bref, il n'y a aucune synchronisation entre l'application mail du mac et le reste des services hotmail (iphone, ipad, site hotmail).


QUESTIONS:
1) Pourquoi l'application mail mac semble-t-elle fonctionner de façon indépendante sans aucune intégration de ce que je fais depuis mon ipad, iphone ou site Hotmail.
2) Existe t il une solution pour que Mail mac fonctionne de la même manière que Mail pour iphone et ipad? = synchronisation immédiate avec les autres


RESUME:
Comment synchroniser Mail pour Mac avec son ipad iphone et site hotmail (sans passer par une intégration via Gmail)?

Encore désolé pour ce sujet revu et corrigé, mais pour lequel je n'ai trouvé aucune solution ce matin...
Un grand merci d'avance. Cordialement.


----------



## christianb23 (24 Mars 2012)

J'ai la même difficulté.
J'ai vu que Icloud disposait d'une synchronisation Mail mais uniquement avec les adresse @me.com et mon adresse @me.com n'étant pas mon adresse principale (sur Mail), je n'arrive pas à synchroniser.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,



> RESUME:
> Comment synchroniser Mail pour Mac avec son ipad iphone et site hotmail *(sans passer par une intégration via Gmail*)?



C'est un souhait qui ne fonctionnera pas, si on ne veut pas dévier ses courriels @hotmail par @gmail il ne reste que la solution de les faire transiter par @me.com


----------



## popyz (2 Avril 2012)

sur iphone, hotmail propose le protocole exchange, pas pour l'appli mail du mac


----------



## Mac-n-touf (7 Juin 2012)

Je me permet de relancer la discussion car je me retrouve avec à peu près le même problème. 
Depuis l'OS 5 et hotmail intégré dans les paramètres je reçois les mail uniquement sur mon iphone et plus sur mon mac. Aucun moyen de les recevoir sur Mail pour mac, dès qu'ils arrivent sur l'iphone ils ne sont plus sur le réseau. Je me demande bien ou je peux régler ce truc

Merci bien


----------

